# Circle Y Julie Goodnight saddles. Opinions



## MImares4 (Jan 26, 2016)

The Monarch









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

other thanthe shape of the skirt, I am not seeing much difference between them. they both look like very nice saddles.


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

I have ridden in the wind river and thought it appear to be a well thought out saddle. It was very comfortable. I prefer the round skirt, but have Arabs so it is a big fit factor for me. If it fits your horse and you well and you can afford it, they seem like nice saddles.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

